# updating filtration and lighting



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a 55 gallon sand bottom texas holey rock/ DIY background cichlid tank that has been set up for a little over a year. i am running a penguin 350 w/ 2 bio wheels and a whisper 3something Just cuz it came with the tank and to give some more water flow. I want to upgrade my filtration probably to a canister filter. What is best? Quietness and water clarity are first priority. I have heard good things about fluval but want you guys opinions. Also something that i can later use with salt water if i convert. I also want to upgrade my lighting and lids but i am completely in the dark here. I have the 2 little plastic lids with the wood grain one bulb lights that came from walmart and there all cracked and look bad. What are some options to update this and make it look alittle better? I also want to use the 50/50 bulbs so i can have the blue actnic look. Any suggestions, comments, pictures are much appreciated!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I've used 2 whisper 60's on my 55gal and water has always been good.










I can't reply on the canister, I've never used one.
As far as your hoods and lighting, I would suggest glass tops and if your on a budget a shop light from lowes,home depot,ect.... works great. I use one on my 75 gallon Hap/Peac0cktank.









I use one coral sun actinic and one ultra sun 6500k

How do those kuhli loaches do with the cichlids? I would figure them to be lunch.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

They do fine. They hide in my texas holey rock most of the time but you can see them come out during feeding time. Doesn't seem like they even get bothered. ANd they keep the sand CLEAN! By the way my list of fish has changed a good bit since i lost power for a few weeks due to Katrina. Ill update it soon.
What kind of shop light do you use? Do you put it on the glass or is it hanging? Seems like a regular shop light would produce too much heat to be close to the plastic divider but if not it is surely a GREAT idea!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Its just a 4 foot twin bulb that will take T8 and T12 bulbs and it also has a pull off/on. Picked it up at Lowes for about $15 and I think that I saw it at WalMart also. It sits on two 1inch thick strips of wood on each end so its not right on the glass. I did this because the pull switch is located on the bottom of the light so I had to make room for it. If I were to do it again I would get the light(few $ less) that doesn't have an on/off switch(I use a timer now) and set it right on top. As far as heat, it doesn't put out any more than any other "aquarium light". I use two T8'bulbs so I wouldn't know if T12 would put out any more heat.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

thanks for the advice! I just got 2 glass lids ($15)and an old shop light we weren't using at work (free) painted it and bent the visor thing and it looks just like the $175 dollar one at pet stores. Spent $25 on an actnic bulb and $4 on two 6500K GE daylight bulbs from lowes. The setup looks great and i saved over $100. Ill probably change the lowes bulb to some sort of plant bulb in a bit though.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

No problem! Now how about a little kickback from all that $ you saved! :lol: (just kidding)


----------

